# Aponogeton crispus



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is one of my favorite, Aponogeton crispus.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Growing in the water of PH6.5, 0~1KH, this huge plant(over 70cm) still have resting period, but not so clear and long as those famous specie coming from Madagascar.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

A.crispus is said by most botanists that it has many varied forms, while this one I got from my friend seems to grow more continuously than the originals I collected many years ago, so it may be a hybrid of many specie under the genus.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the nice pics. Have you ever had a chance to get flowers, seeds and new plants from the seeds?

What do you do in the resting period? How long does it take?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I got white flowers when it blossomed about half a year ago, but failed to get new plantlets because of the height(about 67cm) of my tank. Perhaps I should’ve used another shorter tank.
According to my record, the resting period lasted for 3 months, but it didn’t show like the situation that Madagascarian Aponogetons have. I could only see it growing leaves much more slower than before, so it seemed not necessary to take out the bulb.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I had many crispus plantlets in the past but none of them become as mature as their mother. My experience was that crispus can grow in a very short period, within a week, but it can also disseapear as fast as they grow. I think this is about how the bulb is fed.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Neither have I succeeded in getting plantlets from the seeds in my tank before, but if you are mentioning the tiny plantlets(about 1cm) coming from my friend’s farm, then I am sure I can make it mature just like the big one. 
Unlike some Madagascarian aponogetons, this plant can grow very fast under strong illumination just like other stemmed plants.
I really suspect the identity of the plants, for it has been getting accustomed to the environment provided by our equipments. For instance, even it can grow very large, about 60cm high with more than 30 leaves, sometimes I found roots without bulb, maybe it’s a hybrid of A.crispus & A.rigidfolius, while I’m not so sure.


----------

